

Function to take better advantage of Node.js asynchronous goodness - EGreg
https://gist.github.com/739559

======
EGreg
The original title for this was:

"CODE HN: Function to take better advantage of Node.js asynchronous goodness."

I'm not sure how it changed.

------
EGreg
I thought I'd share a function that has been VERY useful to me.

Maybe "CODE HN" is an interesting label ... if you wrote some code that you
are proud of and think it will REALLY help your fellow hackers discover a
better way to do something, maybe you can post it here as CODE HN. I'd be
interested in pro tips from other hackers out there :)

